# Branson vs Ozark



## jmdickie (Jul 2, 2012)

We are planning our first trip to this area. I would appreciate any advise regarding where to stay. I see that Branson has a lot more options for higher rated resorts than Ozark. Any information is welcome.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 2, 2012)

By Ozark, I'm assuming you're talking about Lake of the Ozarks.  Ozark is actually a small town between Branson and Springfield, and has nothing to do with Lake of the Ozarks.  

Branson is a huge tourist area, with a ton of entertainment options -- shows, lakes, restaurants, outlet malls, a theme park, and more.

Lake of the Ozarks is largely just a lake destination with a far more limited selection of other entertainment, restaurants, shopping, etc.  (At least that's how it was the last time I was there, but it's been MANY years.)

If you're an outdoorsman and despise crowds and traffic, you'll probably enjoy Lake of the Ozarks much more.  If you like variety or more things to do, Branson is definitely the place to be.


----------



## jmdickie (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, you assume correctly. I was completely in the dark about the two, thinking they were the same place. Thanks for the info. I think we might try Branson


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 2, 2012)

jmdickie said:


> Yes, you assume correctly. I was completely in the dark about the two, thinking they were the same place. Thanks for the info. I think we might try Branson



My family used to vacation at the Lake Of The Ozarks every year. At that time it was a bunch of older cabin style resorts with a few higher end hotel style resorts like Tan Tera and Four Seasons. For us it was mostly about the lake, swimming, fishing and boating. The last time I was down there the lake was so busy with huge boats you couldn't even get out on the main channel without getting swamped unless you were in a cabin cruiser. Then there was pary cove, which was something my family NEVER saw in the years we went there. While I think I'd like to go back just to relive the memories, I doubt I'll ever go back. Our last trip there was brief in 1998 and it's just not the same place it use to be.

Branson, on the other hand, has grown as a tourist destination. There are three different lakes in the region, each with it's own flavor. Tannycomo is more like a cold water river and is great for trout fishing. Tablerock has boating, swimming and fishing. I can't honestly say I've ever been on Bull Shoals Lake. There's amuesment parks, t-shirt shops, mini golf, fun family museums, shows, hoarsback trail rides, a water park, zip lines, and shopping. There's a little something for everyone and it's really become more the family vacation destination than Lake of the Ozarks. At least from my point of view. 

In some ways things have really changed for me. When I was a kid, it was always Lake of the Ozarks. We went to Branson once and back then I hated it. Now, we go to Branson 2 or 3 times per year but I haven't been to Lake of the Ozarks since '98. I can't imagine it any other way now.


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 2, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> By Ozark, I'm assuming you're talking about Lake of the Ozarks. Ozark is actually a small town between Branson and Springfield, and has nothing to do with Lake of the Ozarks.
> 
> Branson is a huge tourist area, with a ton of entertainment options -- shows, lakes, restaurants, outlet malls, a theme park, and more.
> 
> ...


 
IMO, this is a good summary.  However, I actually prefer Table Rock lake over Lake of the Ozarks though.  The lake itself at Lake of the Ozarks is actually busier than Table Rock.  That's mostly because of it's vicinity to KC and St. Louis.


----------



## retailman (Jul 3, 2012)

If you want to stay outside of Branson, Reed Springs is only 10 min from
downtown Branson. It is also closer to Silver Dollar City.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 3, 2012)

we were in Lake of the Ozarks in June.  One show in town, one huge lake that has 11 thousand miles of shoreline and is extremely busy, a small outlet mall, some vrry nice state parks, and some cave tours, and a super highway that goes around the area and makes it hard to find the spots you were once familiar with.


----------



## retailman (Jul 3, 2012)

Could not be 11000 miles of shoreline or it would cover the whole state.
Must be 1100 miles.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 3, 2012)

1150 miles of shoreline and 55k acres (about 85 square miles) is what it says on Wikipedia.

Compare that to the three lakes in the Branson area: Bull Shoals at 45k acres, Table Rock at 43k acres, and Lake Taneycomo at 2k acres.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 3, 2012)

oops, supposed to have as much shoreline as california, all kinds of coves and offshoots as we found out when we rented boat, took wrong arm of the Lake and got back 23 minutes lates.  major spanking.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 3, 2012)

Lake of the Ozarks is a very large man made lake that is home to many very large boats that will swamp smaller craft. In the 60's and 70's it was a relatively friendly lake to boat on. Today, not so much.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 3, 2012)

we went out on the lake, departure near Grand Glaize Bridge, from Monday thru Friday.  we wer in a tritoon that held 15.  on riday by eleven the water was so rough from the huge boats that it was scary.    The marina workers said they recommend no boats out fromresort on Saturday or sunday.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 3, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> we went out on the lake, departure near Grand Glaize Bridge, from Monday thru Friday.  we wer in a tritoon that held 15.  on riday by eleven the water was so rough from the huge boats that it was scary.    The marina workers said they recommend no boats out fromresort on Saturday or sunday.



And to think, we use to water ski on the main channel back in the early 70's. Today, I don't think you could pay me to take a boat out there that wasn't ocean worthy. I just don't see the attraction anymore.


----------

